# 2015 Audi A6 not classified as select



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

Registered my audi a6 but the ability to choose Uber select isn’t available. Is there some sort of additional requirements to be classified as this? I only see Uberx and Uber pool.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

had A similar issue, try switching cities


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If a frigging Audi can't qualify for Select I'm at a loss for words. I'd check with the Greenlight frustration Hub folks to see if they can manually activate you.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Really? A friggin' '15 Altima qualifies for Select in Dallas.

And actually, the A6 is on the Select list for Dallas. UberBLACK, too! Go to the Greenlight Hub. You'll be on Select in about 10 minutes.

If you also drive for Lyft, you qualify for Lux. And if it's black, until the end of this year, it's eligible for Lux Black. BIG MONEY!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberindallas said:


> Registered my audi a6 but the ability to choose Uber select isn't available. I only see Uberx and Uber pool.


LOL! Enjoy your busy career transporting poo-pax in your Audi A6. :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Go to the hub.
My 18 Suburban premier was black and suv, but not select. They fixed it quickly.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

Where is the hub in dfw?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Uberindallas said:


> Where is the hub in dfw?


https://www.uber.com/drive/dallas/contact/


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Same thing happened to my buddy for a XL status....went to hub and they fixed it in a minute.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If a frigging Audi can't qualify for Select I'm at a loss for words. I'd check with the Greenlight frustration Hub folks to see if they can manually activate you.


Really??? My 2015 Toyota Camry qualified in Dallas.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberindallas said:


> Registered my audi a6 but the ability to choose Uber select isn't available. Is there some sort of additional requirements to be classified as this? I only see Uberx and Uber pool.


You may have to do a certain amount of rides to qualify or they may have capped select in your market

They actually stopped accepting new lux and luxsuv in my market for now

Regardless go to the hub


----------



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

Turns out gotta do fifty lifetime rides to qualify. The car is for my wife and her Uber/Lyft driver accounts. She plans on doing just Uber select/Lyft lux in the morning. We live in Southlake so her clientele is a little different than mine when I head to Plano and won’t be doing as many rides. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn uber will not qualify my $45K Tesla Model 3 as select.. 

Lyft did qualify me as Premium. 

No pools in my Tesla... forget about it.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Can't wait for my next passenger to tell me how his last $9 X ride in DFW was in an A6...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberindallas said:


> Registered my audi a6 but the ability to choose Uber select isn't available. Is there some sort of additional requirements to be classified as this? I only see Uberx and Uber pool.


Just do it for the community


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just do it for the community


Come on bro....LOL


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> Where is the hub in dfw?


Ummm, you're on the internet, did you not take the class on learning how to use google? https://lmgtfy.com/?q=Dallas Uber Greenlight hub&s=g


----------

